# Biggest Kayak Selection in Ohio?



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Looking to go Kayak shopping this weekend. Who has the biggest selection in Ohio? Trying to avoid hitting 5 different stores if possible.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

It's fun shopping for a yak...visit every yak shop in Ohio. Have fun!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe Appalachian Outfitters in Pennisula?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Different brands are mostly sold at different shops so you will have trouble finding them all in one place. Unless you already know then brands you want to focus on, you will have to jump around.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

No sit on tops at Appalachian outfitters 
You can try my kayaks out if you want to . Hobie PA14 
FeelFree Lure 13.5 
Native Redfish 10.0 
All sit on tops


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Where are located at.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Not sure where you're located Bonecrusher, but the Backpackers Shop in Sheffield Village always has a boatload of different kayaks. Jackson, Wilderness Systems, Perception, Native and Diablo are just some of the brands they carry. Also, most models of those brands are stocked. Not sure if the demos are going on yet, but lots to look at anyway. Nice folks too!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

RR Pirate said:


> Not sure where you're located Bonecrusher, but the Backpackers Shop in Sheffield Village always has a boatload of different kayaks. Jackson, Wilderness Systems, Perception, Native and Diablo are just some of the brands they carry. Also, most models of those brands are stocked. Not sure if the demos are going on yet, but lots to look at anyway. Nice folks too!



Thanks I'm just north of Columbus but willing to drive for a good selection.


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

Stuhly said:


> No sit on tops at Appalachian outfitters
> You can try my kayaks out if you want to . Hobie PA14
> FeelFree Lure 13.5
> Native Redfish 10.0
> All sit on tops


How you liking your pa14 stuhly?


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Idk about biggest. But river lures in Grand Rapids Ohio has a great selection. Hobie. Wilderness. Native. And the owner (Paul) is a great guy!!!!


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Like a lot ! Just wish I would use it more ! To many other things going on .


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Mrbencrazy 
I sent you a pm !!


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

little late here... I think theres a place called Whitewater Warehouse near Dayton?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

robistro said:


> little late here... I think theres a place called Whitewater Warehouse near Dayton?


They don't sell Jacksons.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

SMBHooker said:


> They don't sell Jacksons.


Huh? they advertise Jackson on their website. (bait and switch tactic?) Loveland canoe sells Jackson


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Clintonville Outfitters in Columbus is a Jackson dealer


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

robistro said:


> Huh? they advertise Jackson on their website. (bait and switch tactic?) Loveland canoe sells Jackson


They sell Jackson but whitewater only models, not fishing models


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Stuhly that kayak is beautiful


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Backpackers shop has a frickin barn full of boats, bought my kilroy there last year, great staff, great products.


----------

